# Ed Sherran - New to me!



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Saw this guy open up for Just Jack in London on Monday and he is amazing! Been writing music since the age of 15 and does everything himself even sets up his own set!


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that ! Really like him ! :thumb:


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

No probs!


----------

